# Village Haunt's sneak peek home haunt video



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

* Here is a little sneak peek of my 2007 home haunt video.
HALLOWEEN NIGHTS :: Halloween 2007 video by the_PROCRASTINATOR - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid68.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid68.photobucket.com/albums/i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/HALLOWEEN%20NIGHTS/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/HALLOWEEN%20NIGHTS/VHs2007Halloweenneakpeekvideo
More of the 2007 haunt coming soon.*


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Always fun to watch your videos Procrastinator! Love how that group moves along hooked together like one big adolescent scream factory. Fun stuff!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Can't wait for the full video!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Anxiously awaiting the rest. Always a hoot watching your vids!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great video, very fun to watch. Good work on the spider.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Excellent!!!

Dennis


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I had trouble with the video but judging by the screams, it went very well. Looks like the kids had a lot of fun.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

great job!!! love the vid...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Love the screams. Can't wait for the full vid.


----------

